# Stand-Up Comedy



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juli 2016)

Hey Dudes.

 

Hab mir gestern "Freedumb" von Jim Jefferies auf Netflix anguckt und da wieder mal gemerkt, wie genial englisch-sprachiger Stand Up sein kann (dagegen ist Deutschland ne Katastrophe).

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZJ-_OTvsqo

(trigger-warnung...)

 

Kennt ihr noch ein paar Künstler ? Auch sehr gerne auf deutsch, aber ich kenne da wirklich keine guten. Noch ein paar Anregungen:

 

- Jim Jefferies 

- Aziz Ansari

- Bill Burr

- Louis C.K.

 

Schießt los. Ich brauch was zum gucken und lachen


----------



## Aun (6. Juli 2016)

steven fry und konsorten sind auch immer ein brüller


----------



## bkeleanor (7. Juli 2016)

(Star Wars) death star Cantine von Eddie Izzard? falls du den noch nicht kennst.


----------



## ZAM (7. Juli 2016)

Ahmet Iscitürk 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nqfd19-kiKk


----------



## bufferduff4 (8. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

 

ich schaue mir gerne die Shows von Chelsea Peretti an. Sie hat beispielsweise ein Netflix Special, das sehr witzig ist. Unbedingt anschauen! 

 

Vg und viel Spaß


----------

